# Atlantis Zorro completed



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my finished Zorro from Atlantis. There were a lot seams to fix on the horse. Hope you like the pics. Any and all comments are appreciated.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few more pics*

Here are a few more pics .


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey he looks pretty cool!. Nice job. Yes the fit is not so good, but you did well. Thanks for sharing. I stared painting mine yesterday...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Excellent work - nice look to the leathers. And remember, "there's no shame in being poor; only in _looking _poor."


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Excellent paint job!:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice clean build Jaws. Considering the fit issues, you did a fine job! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice work. I LIKE the look on his face. Evildoers had better watch out.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice build, and excellent paint work! Very well done!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great job on a tough kit! You've made him look GREAT! And the horse looks mighty fine as well!

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, and that's a great finish on the horse with a life-like sheen.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking Zorro. I really liked the show when I was a kid and the kit captures the character nicely. Your paint job is outstanding even though it is mostly blacks but they sure show nicely on the picture. A nice model to put on the shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on this Zorro kit!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it looks great! The horse has an appropriately wild look in his eye and Zorro looks grim and determined. You said the seams were bad but you wouldn't know it by looking at your build. Great construction and excellent painting.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the great compliments. I think this came out really well.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Terrific build-up. The entire eyes of the black stallion should be a very dark brown and hit it with a gloss dark brown wash. The base and Zorro name plate looks very good too.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Love the horse and everything else.Now talking about the Zorro kit itself.From what I've seen of the real actors photos,shouldn'd the eyes openings on the Zorro mask be slightly smaller and more roundish.Wouldn't that make the Zorro figure kit look more realistic and accurate.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

just got back around to the hobby and that is a GREAT JOB


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great build and paint job on this Kit - as iv'e seen the seams on the horse in the kit, and you got them all smoothed perfectly!.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done mate!!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Love the horse and everything else.Now talking about the Zorro kit itself.From what I've seen of the real actors photos,shouldn'd the eyes openings on the Zorro mask be slightly smaller and more roundish.Wouldn't that make the Zorro figure kit look more realistic and accurate.


if you look carefully the openings are fairly large

http://www.guywilliams.net/g/02.zorroyears/zorromask.htm

The issue I have with the kit is the molded holes for his eye pupils are giant and its hard not to get a bug eyed look. I wish the eyeballs were just smooth.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice build, you captured the actor and horse perfectly, and a great job on the nameplate too. I was wondering is the White Stallion the same horse
as I'd like to do that model as well, thanks for the great photos. Karl


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool paint job, kudos!

Karl; the White Stallion is the same horse. It was also used for The Lone Ranger.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Night-Owl, I may just get that one too. Karl


----------

